# Meklē produktu? >  Augstsprieguma vadi

## ezis666

Kur var dabūt normālus Augstsprieguma vadus?
Ne tos mēslus kas tagad mūsdienu auto stāv ar grafīta diegiem, bet ar vaŗa drātīm iekšā, uz kādiem 40-50kV min, pāris m

----------


## bbarda

Auto veikalos.

----------


## abergs

http://uk.farnell.com/belden/8869-01...-5m/dp/1610310 min. 30m un līdz 30 kV  ::  
Ja eksperimentiem var mēģināt vairākās kārtās sildāmās izolācijas trubiņas.
Šancē izlīdzējos ar tādām biezsienu caurspīdīgām pneimatikas šļūtenēm. Nav gan tur 50 kV, bet 6 gadu laikā
nekādas problemas nav bijušas.

----------


## mehanikis

bosch oriģinālos, par magnecoriem runā ka zem liela spiediena mašīnai dzirkstele sāk izzust, tie silikona gan tādi pasūdīgi

----------


## M_J

Kādreiz čiekurkalnā "Rolī"  ( www.rolis.lv ) varēja nopirkt labus BOSCH augstsprieguma vadus, kādu garumu vēlies. Nezinu, vai tagad ir.

----------


## ezis666

Laikam pašam kas jātaisa

----------


## AndrisZ

> Laikam pašam kas jātaisa


 Pēc sentēvu metodēm un lietojot tikai dabīgos materiālus.  ::  
Lai Tev veicas!

----------

